# Simplicity Snowbuster 828



## Mach_18 (Feb 5, 2009)

The engine Runs OK when its idling high but when I go to Idle it down it will not run at all. Its been sitting for about ten years or more. I have taken the carb apart and cleaned it, put new spark plug in it and new belts but the belts have nothing to do with the engine. So what do you think I should do to get it running right I think it might be the screws on the carb but i turn them out and in and it still is doing the same thing.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Use spray carb cleaner in jets*

Take the idle mixture screw out and spray carb cleaner in hole on SIDE of carb. Put screw all the way in then back out 1.5 turns to inital adjust the mixture. Take high speed bolt off float bowl and use small wire in all holes in bolt and inside carb body spray with carb cleaner in every hole. Then put float bowl screw back on turn all way in then back out 1.5 turns. Start engine let warm up then put to full throtttle adjust high speed screw on float bowl in and out 1/4 turn each way max to get highest RPM. Then idle down and adjust idle screw in out for max smooth RPM at idle.


----------

